# Car Camping Burrells Ford Area?



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm headed up to the Burrells Ford area this weekend for a little fishing with a group of 5-6 guys.  We're not really the campground sort, wondering of there are some decent car camping spots along Burrells Road on the GA side?


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Oct 24, 2012)

Your best bet is the Cherry Hill Campground on SC Hwy. 107 just a short drive from Burrell's Ford.  This is where all the TU groups camp when up there.  Nice Forest Service campground with bathrooms.  Here's a link to a map and description


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, I'll keep that one in mind.  We're looking for more of a pull off the road spot, not that we want to get wild or anything, (we're all approaching middle age) we just aren't normally the campground types.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 26, 2012)

You can't drive down to the campsites, but why not just take the .3 mile walk from your car to Burrells Ford Campground? I'd rather camp right on the river i'm going to fish in than have to drive to and fro from another campground. 
If not on the Chatooga pick one of the others with pull off camping. I think Sarah's Creek is like that. There was another thread on here with trout fishin places to camp. I don't know anything about fly fishing at these places.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700388
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=696453
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=695866


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 26, 2012)

I would still rather camp on the river i'm fishin in and suggested some other rivers/creeks. That being said I saw a couple guys catch some nice trout above Burrels Ford. They had walked up river from the bridge a pretty good piece but before the stream from the Fish Hatchery. Do they dump trout into that stream at the hatchery? Can you fish on the South Carolina side with a Georgia fishing license/trout stamp?


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Oct 26, 2012)

You can fish anywhere on the main river with either a GA or SC license.  They do not dump trout in the East Fork at the hatchery but some do escape from time to time.  Most of the trout found above Burrell's Ford are wild browns.  There is an 8 fish limit there but some catch and release is encouraged.  It's a very special place.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 26, 2012)

Jimmy Harris said:


> You can fish anywhere on the main river with either a GA or SC license.  They do not dump trout in the East Fork at the hatchery but some do escape from time to time.  Most of the trout found above Burrell's Ford are wild browns.  There is an 8 fish limit there but some catch and release is encouraged.  It's a very special place.



Thanks for the info., is there any difference in the wild brown trout vs the hatchery trout which i'm guessing are Rainbow in taste or fighting ability while catching, etc.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 27, 2012)

> Can you fish on the South Carolina side with a Georgia fishing license/trout stamp?



Yep, but the Chattoga only, no feeder creeks.

(I thought I posted this about 4 hours ago)


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 27, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Yep, but the Chattoga only, no feeder creeks.
> 
> (I thought I posted this about 4 hours ago)



You did, I missed it. thanks


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 4, 2012)

So the Burrells Ford area was completely covered up with folks, we ended up going to the West Fork and using the NPS West Fork Campground.  It was a good time.


----------

